# "Good Ol' Boys"....ready to roll



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..Stumpy/George/StateVet...got these boogers ready for this year's upcoming hunt.. I'll get them to ya in the next few weeks or so. I'm gonna include a polishing cloth so you can shine 'em up a little when the time comes for giving them out.. Whupped out a dozen for your Veterans..and about 8 more for you to pass out to your helpers, friends, etc.... Couple of them ain't got the engraving on them...but shait happens...:tongue:

Enjoy, Old Buddy....(hope you're feeling a little better)

jim :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh MAN! Those are AWESOME! Thanks Jim.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those look fantastic.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!!! They look REAL!!! Awesome job 'T'...you've been busy!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Your a Great Man


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Your a Great Man


Let me correct you , Bill....

I'm just an *OLD* Man.....certainly don't fit your description....:rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Man Jim, those are great! The soldiers are going to love those!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Those look really good. By the by, OLD + kind+ generous = GREAT!!!! LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW --those are very nice. thanks for posting. LL


----------

